# oh heck.. and where does one get an enamel sink?



## letsgoforit (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello clever Cloggies out there.. 

We have pitched up after 10 weeks of full timing in Wimborne, and need a new boiler, hob (I am grilling water) and other stuff.. does anyone know where we can get an enamel sink/hob drainer?

We have an autotrail 1989 cherokee aged, but nice..and together with a damp luton prob will have to spend 4 and a half K on her which is a trifle worrying...


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Try http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

CAK tanks outside Coventry


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

www.caktanks.co.uk


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Try Franks Caravans, Luton


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

hi
their is a enamel sink for sale on ebay iten no 170279639909 i don't know
if this is what you want

stuart


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk


----------

